# Marine Aquariums > Seahorses & Pipefish >  Sea Horses

## betti-davis

I've always been fascinated with sea horses & I'm contemplating setting up a tank for just these. Any advice on tank setup, decor, care & costs, would be gratefully received

----------


## Nemo

im sure gary(professional marine fish keeper) will be able to help you on this.  :Wink:

----------


## Gary R

> im sure gary(professional marine fish keeper) will be able to help you on this.


lmao@ Nemo

Well you will need a pair of common seahorses  :Smile:   to start with  :lol: 

ok here we go, 
you will need at the smallest a 2-3 ft aquarium with about 8 kilos of live rock and make sure its fully cured this will help when it comes to feeding your seahorses, plus you will need a fine substrate of crushed coral for the bed of the tank add to this some seaweeds like strap calurpa and chateo
you will also need a bubble filter this will remove uneaten foods and fish solids 
a small heater 150w with a cover over it to stop the seahorses from getting burnt 
and not forgetting a small protein skimmer this can be water or air driven 
for lighting i would go for a marine blue and a marine white t5 tube's 

and to keep your tank nice and clean of algae just add a couple of cleaner shrimps and starfish plus a scooter gobie would not go amiss
when i had my seahorses i had a couple of pipe fish in with then it was a nice setup. 

one big tip to keeping seahorses is the flow rate of the tank, you need a nice slow flow rate and plenty of things for then to wrap themselves around.

----------


## Tsia

Wow they must be fascinating to watch!!

Post some piccies when you're done!! xx

----------

